# Just joined and want to say hello



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi everybody our names are Chris and Mary. We live in Los Alcazares in Murcia near the Mar Menor. We have been here fro over 6 years now and Mary´s parents have lived out here for over 25 years. We own and run a pest control company and one of the things we are interested in is bugs. So if you have any questions about bugs feel free to ask

Chris and Mary


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

INSECTSAWAY said:


> Hi everybody our names are Chris and Mary. We live in Los Alcazares in Murcia near the Mar Menor. We have been here fro over 6 years now and Mary´s parents have lived out here for over 25 years. We own and run a pest control company and one of the things we are interested in is bugs. So if you have any questions about bugs feel free to ask
> 
> Chris and Mary


Hi there both and :welcome: to the forum. Always nice to have new members join us.

I  Murcia!!! Have only been as far as Aguilas and mazzaron but the scenery is much different to here on the CDS. How are you finding Murcia?

So, you must have a few call outs for those horrible little chappies, cockroaches. I hate the bloomin things. I would imagine you do quite well in that business?!? Do you mainly deal with expats or have you many calls from the spanish also?? Interesting.

Regards

Chica.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum!!! Unless you´re a premium account holder, we wont let you advertise !!!!!!!! and I´m not sure about your name for now, but hey, tis too hot to worry at the mo!! When you´ve posted a few times and become one of the family (so to speak) you can put a line about yourselves as your signature!!

Ok, tell me how to get rid of mozzies, oh and cockroaches in my upstairs room?? !!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome from me too!

You're a very welcome addition - the bugs (mozzies and flies) are driving me crazy right now! I get eaten alive by the mozzies and just can't seem to get rid of the flies no matter what we do.....only thing that used to really work was those awful sticky fly strips hanging from the ceiling - but don't want that in my new house  and as I'm very tall, I have a habit of walking into them and getting them stuck in my hair! YUK!!!

Tallulah.x


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

Chica said:


> Hi there both and :welcome: to the forum. Always nice to have new members join us.
> 
> I  Murcia!!! Have only been as far as Aguilas and mazzaron but the scenery is much different to here on the CDS. How are you finding Murcia?
> 
> ...


Hi, we love Murcia too, well our bit of it anyway as its next to the Mar Menor and we love the sea and beach. We live in a small places called Lomas Del Rame which is about 70% Spanish and 30% foreign nationals. Its a pretty quiet place but is only 5 mins from los Alcazares which has all the bars, resturants ect. 
We get lots of calls at this time of year about cockroaches but we don´t actually go out and fumigate. And to answer your question we sell mainly to expats but have about 20% Spanish customers. Thanks for the welcome


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum!!! Unless you´re a premium account holder, we wont let you advertise !!!!!!!! and I´m not sure about your name for now, but hey, tis too hot to worry at the mo!! When you´ve posted a few times and become one of the family (so to speak) you can put a line about yourselves as your signature!!
> 
> Ok, tell me how to get rid of mozzies, oh and cockroaches in my upstairs room?? !!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi, we promise not to use the forum as a shop front. Sitting in front of the fan at the moment melting!

Mozzies
Try cat nip oil as a repellent. You should be able to buy it on line or from a pet store. Mix it with a carrier oil or sun oil and either get somebody to rub it in all over your body or if its still too hot put it in a sprayer and sprat away. Its 10 x more feective than DEET and does not have the possible health implications. Bounce tumble dryer sheets rubbed on exposed flesh works well for some people. 
The best thing is to make sure they dont get in by using mossie nets and making sure there is no standing water outside. Even excess water in a plant pot makes a good breeding ground from mossies. 

Cockroaches
They dont like lemon, but rubbing lemon halves all over the villa is a bit of a pain and it does not last long. The same goes from things like bleach. There is a good spray called Oro available from supermarkets which is effective when used as directed. Spray it all around the outside walls and windows doors of your house and all around the same inside the house. It wont stop them all but it will help and once they cross the spray they will die. They do fly as well so its almost impossible to keep them out completely, and they can squash themselves as flat as a 5 cent coin to squeeze under the smallest gaps. 
Things like keep plus in with a little water in the sink. 

If its cockroaches in your bedroom, stop having those midnight feasts lol


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Do you think the small leafed basilicum really works? At least I think that's what it is


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

Chica said:


> Do you think the small leafed basilicum really works? At least I think that's what it is


Hi Basil does work to a certain extent as does the Geranium but only up to a point. Mossies don´t like the smell, but you would have to grow a mountain and of it and cover yourself from had to toe. 

There are lots of things that woek for some people but no one thing will work for everyone. Eating a teaspoon of marmite a day will after a couple of weeks help some people but I suppose its the same in the insect world "You either love it or you hate it" 

If its somebody who talks too much you could always tell them to live underwater and breath through a tube. Instant relief no more talking and no more bites.

Cat nip oil is the best repellent used in a carrier oil and sprayed on exposed skin. Cats will love you too!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Hello and welcome from me too!
> 
> You're a very welcome addition - the bugs (mozzies and flies) are driving me crazy right now! I get eaten alive by the mozzies and just can't seem to get rid of the flies no matter what we do.....only thing that used to really work was those awful sticky fly strips hanging from the ceiling - but don't want that in my new house  and as I'm very tall, I have a habit of walking into them and getting them stuck in my hair! YUK!!!
> 
> Tallulah.x


You were painting a vision of lovlieness. Tall, blonde, has all her own teeth, then you ruined it, fly papers as decorations in your hair. 

If you have a particularly smelly friend, you could always ask them around and sit them in the far corner! 

We were in Barcelona a couple of weeks ago dealing with a big problem with the Asian Tiger mosquito. Really horrible things they are. Quite small with black and white stripes on their backs. But when they bite ! The itch lasts for weeks and weeks and it can give you a blister type wound. Flies don´t bite you, they actually stab you. Nice eh

Mossie blinds, are a must. There are lots of things on the market that do work up to a point but they are pretty difficult to deal with. DEET used to be the things everyone uesd and it was pretty effective but it came with possible health implications. Cat nit oil mixed into a carrier oil is about the best repeller, plus its natural and safe. You can buy in on the net. But no we dont sell it lol


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Do you have a nice website BUGS?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Do you have a nice website BUGS?


Oi you, stop touting for business lol!!! 

They´ve been really helpful actually, we´ve all "pounced" on them with our creepy crawlie issues!!! :tape2:

jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Do you have a nice website BUGS?


We do, but we have not advertised it on here as we dont want a slapped wrist.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

BUGS said:


> We do, but we have not advertised it on here as we dont want a slapped wrist.


No one on here minds a bit of self hype as long as you´re a regular contributor, especially as you´ve given us some tips on mozzies and roaches!!! 

I have to say that fly-swotting is a particular hobby of mine and I have hours of fun with my blue fly swot and I´m really rather good!!!!!:clap2:

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> !
> 
> I have to say that fly-swotting is a particular hobby of mine and I have hours of fun with my blue fly swot and I´m really rather good!!!!!:clap2:
> 
> Jo xxx


Aaaah but can you do it without the remains all over the tata patch???


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> No one on here minds a bit of self hype as long as you´re a regular contributor, especially as you´ve given us some tips on mozzies and roaches!!!
> 
> I have to say that fly-swotting is a particular hobby of mine and I have hours of fun with my blue fly swot and I´m really rather good!!!!!:clap2:
> 
> Jo xxx


Try an elastic band, flies may be quick but not as quick as a well aimed lacky band.


----------



## paul.I.O.W (Jul 13, 2009)

Ha you lot you will have the H.S.A. after you, rubber gloves googls and hardhat I can;t even play with my konkers with them on never mind flcking rubber about willy nilly


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

paul.I.O.W said:


> Ha you lot you will have the H.S.A. after you, rubber gloves googls and hardhat I can;t even play with my konkers with them on never mind flcking rubber about willy nilly


Spains not anywhere near as health and safety conscious as the UK...... YET!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Love your avatar and new name bugs. Gr8:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

Health and Safety, some of those English words just don´t translate! Was shocked when they got tighter on drink driving! My god how can you get Meñu del dia including a bottle of wine for €8 and not be expected to partake in a glass or two!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its all the other things that make me laugh, like the slippery pavements over here, the zebra crossings on roundabouts, the lack of any barriers around road works, the human temporary traffic lights................... etc and so much more... wouldnt be allowed in the UK!!!! and long may it continue

jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Its all the other things that make me laugh, like the slippery pavements over here, the zebra crossings on roundabouts, the lack of any barriers around road works, the human temporary traffic lights................... etc and so much more... wouldnt be allowed in the UK!!!! and long may it continue
> 
> jo xxx


Its why we all came here, because it´s Spain. We ain´t gonna change it (thank god) so lets just enjoy it. 

If I was in the UK now I wouldn´t just have just got out of the pool and be sitting with the laptop and a large martini full of ice.. Oh yeh... I love being an expat !!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Just been chatting to our sailor friend and he remarked that apparently the SAS are also using Oil of Olay as an effective mozzie repellant!!! Kind of ruins the hardman image, doesn't it?!?!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Just been chatting to our sailor friend and he remarked that apparently the SAS are also using Oil of Olay as an effective mozzie repellant!!! Kind of ruins the hardman image, doesn't it?!?!


Imagine the scene...... Its 5 in the morning and the sun is just putting a glow into the sky. You are deep in secondary jungle; the temperature is 45 the humidity is at 100%. The morning song or the birds is harmonising with the last calls of the night creatures. The frogs add their baritone to the arrangement. 
As the first soldier stirs everything goes still and perfectly quiet! Why has the sound stopped? Who has disturbed the natural order of things? The soldier turns to the other three members of his patrol and shakes them awake. With only hand and head movements he warns then that they may have company. A lion roars it’s defiance at the new day. The soldiers prepare.... lock and load weapons, check the belt pack to make sure nothing is loose that will make a sounds and give warning to anybody else around. Ok ready to move out... Then.....STOP! STOP!! STOP!! Something is wrong, it’s not as it should be. 
Harry has forgotten his Oil of Olay!!!, hmmm. Kinda ruins the scene... Only joking, it has been known to keep mossies at bay and in the type of places those boys go anything has got to help!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Hahaha! Very good. Seriously though, why would it repel mozzies - it's quite perfumed and I thought perfume was a definite no-no???


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Hahaha! Very good. Seriously though, why would it repel mozzies - it's quite perfumed and I thought perfume was a definite no-no???



Maybe its the chemicals, the perfume only masks the smell doesnt it?? I find eating a lot of garlic helps against.... well everything LOL including mozzies


Jo xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Hahaha! Very good. Seriously though, why would it repel mozzies - it's quite perfumed and I thought perfume was a definite no-no???


Because its oily. Something will work for some people but not for others. genrally perfumed products are a no no though


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

OH and sailor Dave are on the local firewater tonight! That will certainly be repelling me later!

xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> OH and sailor Dave are on the local firewater tonight! That will certainly be repelling me later!
> 
> xxx


MMMMMMMMMMMM firewater,,,,, sounds good....... Might have to get back in the pool for a while its still pretty warm.....


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

BUGS said:


> MMMMMMMMMMMM firewater,,,,, sounds good....... Might have to get back in the pool for a while its still pretty warm.....


Mine is locked up at 9.30pm I love swimming late at night and this year they fenced the bloomin' thing off...spoilsports, huh!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

Chica said:


> Mine is locked up at 9.30pm I love swimming late at night and this year they fenced the bloomin' thing off...spoilsports, huh!!!


Pull the fence down!! Or climb it. Sitting here again now dripping with another martini making condensation on the glass... Lifes good..... A bit more money would be helpfull but Id rather be here than back in the UK. I´ve not been back for over 5 years now and have no intention of going back.


If you were a bit nearer you could have used the pool!!

Doh!! Just been skinny dipping, then the neighbours came home. Dam that was close............


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh well bed time. Just need to find a book and then it´s bed. Night night, don´t let the bed bugs bite..................couldn´t resist that x x x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

BUGS said:


> Oh well bed time. Just need to find a book and then it´s bed. Night night, don´t let the bed bugs bite..................couldn´t resist that x x x



Night night, nice to meet you

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

BUGS said:


> Doh!! Just been skinny dipping, then the neighbours came home. Dam that was close............


You are only trying to make me green and it's working


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

Chica said:


> You are only trying to make me green and it's working


LOL Night night, Sweet dreams x x x


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

BUGS said:


> LOL Night night, Sweet dreams x x x


You too. Hasta manana.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Just been chatting to our sailor friend and he remarked that apparently the SAS are also using Oil of Olay as an effective mozzie repellant!!! Kind of ruins the hardman image, doesn't it?!?!



Avon skin so soft is used by the SAS and Canadian lumberjacks. It works, I know cos I use it when I go out for a meal at nights and while everyone around me is getting bitten to death I am immune
No perfume though cos that attracts the little blighters.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Avon skin so soft is used by the SAS and Canadian lumberjacks. It works, I know cos I use it when I go out for a meal at nights and while everyone around me is getting bitten to death I am immune
> No perfume though cos that attracts the little blighters.


Thanks Veronica!  Blighters eat me to death every year and I've exhausted supplies from the pharmacy to see what works best....I'll get my mum to bring some over for me when she arrives next week. 

Now, if I can just find something that works really well for the fly situation over here...

Tallulah.x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Taliban, this is going all horribly wrong! How can I call you TFO with talk of mozzies, flies etc?

Have a great week-end, young lady


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

I know, it´s a worry everytime I turn up flies and mossies follow !! I should have sold blue smarties, evrybody likes blue smarties..


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

"Smartie People are happy people, they smile all the time because they're feeling fine"


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Taliban, this is going all horribly wrong! How can I call you TFO with talk of mozzies, flies etc?
> 
> Have a great week-end, young lady




Yes, but Slinky suits me so much better now I'm covered head to toe in Oil of Olay!

Have a good w/e yourself, Steve - mozzie and fly free, hopefully.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Thanks Veronica!  Blighters eat me to death every year and I've exhausted supplies from the pharmacy to see what works best....I'll get my mum to bring some over for me when she arrives next week.
> 
> Now, if I can just find something that works really well for the fly situation over here...
> 
> Tallulah.x


Tally make sure she brings the oily one and not the body lotion. Also has the added benefit of making your skin lovely and soft as it says on the bottle :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

BUGS said:


> Cat nit oil mixed into a carrier oil is about the best repeller, plus its natural and safe. You can buy in on the net. But no we dont sell it lol


Maybe you should...lol. I'm sure you would get a lot of takers


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

Chica said:


> Maybe you should...lol. I'm sure you would get a lot of takers


LOL, just read my own post, it isw actually cat nip oil not cat nit oil..... Doh!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

BUGS said:


> LOL, just read my own post, it isw actually cat nip oil not cat nit oil..... Doh!


Maybe you could sell that as well?!?!?....LOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

Chica said:


> Maybe you could sell that as well?!?!?....LOL


Maybe we should. We would be popular with all the local cats. 


Anyway just off delivering our wares..... too hot but no doubt we will find a nice quiet beach on the way back


----------



## MadameEspana (Jul 19, 2009)

BUGS said:


> Hi everybody our names are Chris and Mary. We live in Los Alcazares in Murcia near the Mar Menor. We have been here fro over 6 years now and Mary´s parents have lived out here for over 25 years. We own and run a pest control company and one of the things we are interested in is bugs. So if you have any questions about bugs feel free to ask
> 
> Chris and Mary


Hi to you both and welcome. The only question I would raise and it's a biggie is the damn Palm Weevil (Red Beetle Plague). No-one here seems to be getting on top of this scourge whatsoever. People are spraying very dangerous and strong chemicals into our environment on a daily basis endangering other species of insect plus family pets, birds and to all intents and purposes us too. We have lost two lovely mature Canary palms as have our neighbours and most other people in all areas of Spain. It knows no bounds.

Surely in this day and age there is some predator for this bug (nasty looking thing when it's a fat white grub with a black head) UGH!! It is impervious to shop bought insecticides apparently and has to be administered at great cost and mainly on a bi-weekly contract by men in white suits and protective helmets and gloves. We saw them operating whilst mothers with babies and other pedestrians were walking casually by them!!!!!! God knows what it is putting into our environment. Naturally enough these contractors are making huge amounts of money on a regular basis whilst saying that there is no other way and it must be ongoing FOREVER!!!! What is your viewpoint please on this horrendous problem? Thanks!!!!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Chica said:


> Mine is locked up at 9.30pm I love swimming late at night and this year they fenced the bloomin' thing off...spoilsports, huh!!!


This our lovely pool in our lovely gardens but you can make out the fence. What a real shame, it was so much nicer open without the stupid thing  Click on it to see the fence!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

MadameEspana said:


> Hi to you both and welcome. The only question I would raise and it's a biggie is the damn Palm Weevil (Red Beetle Plague). No-one here seems to be getting on top of this scourge whatsoever. People are spraying very dangerous and strong chemicals into our environment on a daily basis endangering other species of insect plus family pets, birds and to all intents and purposes us too. We have lost two lovely mature Canary palms as have our neighbours and most other people in all areas of Spain. It knows no bounds.
> 
> Surely in this day and age there is some predator for this bug (nasty looking thing when it's a fat white grub with a black head) UGH!! It is impervious to shop bought insecticides apparently and has to be administered at great cost and mainly on a bi-weekly contract by men in white suits and protective helmets and gloves. We saw them operating whilst mothers with babies and other pedestrians were walking casually by them!!!!!! God knows what it is putting into our environment. Naturally enough these contractors are making huge amounts of money on a regular basis whilst saying that there is no other way and it must be ongoing FOREVER!!!! What is your viewpoint please on this horrendous problem? Thanks!!!!


Hi thanks for the welcome this does seem like a nice place to be.

The red palm weevil is a real problem. It is not something we deal with as there is not much that can be done. The main problem being that it is very hard to detect in its early stage which means that by the time it has been found it means the death sentance for the palm it is inhabiting. Ther have been various methord tried including injecting and spraying palms as a preventative however none of it has been that successfull. They have had a little more success with pheromone based traps which trap the little ****** before it gets to grip with the palm, but like I said before it is all in its infancy and it is difficult to deal with. We can only hope that somebody does come up with a good way of dealing with them.. most probably the pheromone based traps will be the way forward but more research is needed before they are as effective as they need to be


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

BUGS said:


> Hi everybody our names are Chris and Mary. We live in Los Alcazares in Murcia near the Mar Menor. We have been here fro over 6 years now and Mary´s parents have lived out here for over 25 years. We own and run a pest control company and one of the things we are interested in is bugs. So if you have any questions about bugs feel free to ask
> 
> Chris and Mary


Hi Chris, Mary

sorry for my belated Hello and welcome but I was away all last week (from my PC anyway!!) .....

I suppose you and bugs are like nurses and blood ????? some people love their job - and other people cant understand how they can do it!!! same as when I worked in Probation ..... me and criminals work well together! but its not for everybody! lol

I may ask you about mozzies and why they always bite me and not my husband even though we share a bed obviously! I wake up covered in the bites and they dont touch him! ...... or do you deal in speciality bugs ??? maybe extermination and things ... well if you have handy hints on mozzie repellent please do let me know!

Look forward to talking to you in the future ........ obviously not necessarily about crawly things! 

Sue


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi Chris, Mary
> 
> sorry for my belated Hello and welcome but I was away all last week (from my PC anyway!!) .....
> 
> ...


Hi thanks for the welcome, we are enjoying being here. 
I am always hearing that women get bitten more than men, and there are lots of theories as to the reason why, but as yet none of them have been proved. In fact recently some of them have been disproved. For example

Some theories involving gender were proposed and then discarded. One theory said that women are more likely to get bitten than men because mosquitoes are repelled by the strong smell of human sweat. However some men are bitten more than woman.

Another strange one was that mosquitoes prefer thin skinned people to thick skinned people and that women have thinner skin. However ginger people actually have thinner skin but there are no records of ginger people being bitten more than say black haired people exist.

Third, women were said to have some secret hormonal attractant that brought them to the attention of mosquitoes more than men. Even menstruation or ovulation was sited as reasons, but no such attractant was ever found. Gender does not now seem to be an important factor in “bite” susceptibility. 


To Repel Mossies
Try cat nip oil as a repellent. You should be able to buy it on line or from a pet store. Mix it with carrier oil or sun oil and either get somebody to rub it in all over your body or if it’s still too hot put it in a sprayer and sprat away. It’s 10 x more effective than DEET and does not have the possible health implications. Bounce tumble dryer sheets rubbed on exposed flesh works well for some people. 
The best thing is to make sure they don’t get in by using mossie nets and making sure there is no standing water outside. Even excess water in a plant pot makes a good breeding ground from mossies.

Trapping them and stopping them from breeding seems to be the best way along with some of the more sensible ideas above.

Chris


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

BUGS said:


> Hi thanks for the welcome, we are enjoying being here.
> I am always hearing that women get bitten more than men, and there are lots of theories as to the reason why, but as yet none of them have been proved. In fact recently some of them have been disproved. For example
> 
> Some theories involving gender were proposed and then discarded. One theory said that women are more likely to get bitten than men because mosquitoes are repelled by the strong smell of human sweat. However some men are bitten more than woman.
> ...


My goodness Chris! Im impressed with all the info and the time you took to reply .... greatly appreciated. I feel I have my own "Bug Doctor"! ..... not sure about the cap nip oil ? Ill have to have a sniff and see if I can sleep with it ..... the bounce sheets may be worth a try - at least they smell quite nice! lol

Cheers Chris
Sue


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> My goodness Chris! Im impressed with all the info and the time you took to reply .... greatly appreciated. I feel I have my own "Bug Doctor"! ..... not sure about the cap nip oil ? Ill have to have a sniff and see if I can sleep with it ..... the bounce sheets may be worth a try - at least they smell quite nice! lol
> 
> Cheers Chris
> Sue


My pleasure, if you need anything else just ask


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

BUGS said:


> My pleasure, if you need anything else just ask


I'm going to take advantage of your expertise, if I may?!?!

The flies are absolutely driving me mad!!! Now, you know my aversion to the fly sticky papers for obvious reasons and we spray like crazy, but we're getting nowhere fast. With kids going in and out of doors, and the heat, the doors and windows are always open this time of year. I've got our local fiesta coming up this weekend and a lot of catering to "look forward" to - hopefully everyone will be outside if the weather remains good - but the flies seem particularly agressive this year! They seem to dive bomb us!!! I've heard that lavender keeps them away, so I've been out gathering large bunches and drying it and hanging it up - and some fresh in vases around the kitchen....to no avail! Anything you can suggest, please please please?!?!?!

Tallulah.x


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> I'm going to take advantage of your expertise, if I may?!?!
> 
> The flies are absolutely driving me mad!!! Now, you know my aversion to the fly sticky papers for obvious reasons and we spray like crazy, but we're getting nowhere fast. With kids going in and out of doors, and the heat, the doors and windows are always open this time of year. I've got our local fiesta coming up this weekend and a lot of catering to "look forward" to - hopefully everyone will be outside if the weather remains good - but the flies seem particularly agressive this year! They seem to dive bomb us!!! I've heard that lavender keeps them away, so I've been out gathering large bunches and drying it and hanging it up - and some fresh in vases around the kitchen....to no avail! Anything you can suggest, please please please?!?!?!
> 
> Tallulah.x


Hi, you could tyr hanging clear plastic bags full of water around as this helps to some degree, but with flies there is not that much that will deter them. They are what got me into doing this in the first place. We do have a fly trap which I actually designed and had manufactured. If you are not too far away we could lend you a few of our demonstartors which would help. Take a look at m website, they are on there, and if you are not too far we will lend you a couple. I know what its like. We are having a BBQ which will no doubt devlop inot a party so I have got the machines et up catching flies already. Horrible things!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

BUGS said:


> Hi, you could tyr hanging clear plastic bags full of water around as this helps to some degree, but with flies there is not that much that will deter them. They are what got me into doing this in the first place. We do have a fly trap which I actually designed and had manufactured. If you are not too far away we could lend you a few of our demonstartors which would help. Take a look at m website, they are on there, and if you are not too far we will lend you a couple. I know what its like. We are having a BBQ which will no doubt devlop inot a party so I have got the machines et up catching flies already. Horrible things!!



Swotting flies with my trusty mercadona fly swot is one of my hobbies, I can spend hours sitting still, waiting for them to land and then ........ WACK!!!!! Very therapeutic!! :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> Swotting flies with my trusty mercadona fly swot is one of my hobbies, I can spend hours sitting still, waiting for them to land and then ........ WACK!!!!! Very therapeutic!! :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> Jo xxx


That's what the OH is for, Jo!!!


Thanks Chris & Mary - will check out your website. I actually shout at the blooming things now as I chase them around. Family thinks I've gone mental.


Tallulah.x


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> That's what the OH is for, Jo!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks Chris & Mary - will check out your website. I actually shout at the blooming things now as I chase them around. Family thinks I've gone mental.
> ...


Ive just had a text from my friends who are still on holiday in a Villa (estepona) who reckon they chased a spider around the place all morning that was "as big as a tea cup"!!!!! they are both now truamatised apparently lol ... particular my friend Annie who has spider phobia! didnt know they had big spiders here in Spain .... maybe it was a cat !


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Ive just had a text from my friends who are still on holiday in a Villa (estepona) who reckon they chased a spider around the place all morning that was "as big as a tea cup"!!!!! they are both now truamatised apparently lol ... particular my friend Annie who has spider phobia! didnt know they had big spiders here in Spain .... maybe it was a cat !


Don't!! I have an incredible fear of those things....hate even looking at pictures of them! Back in the UK, at a certain time of year - Sept/Oct - they used to get into the house and they were ENORMOUS!!! You'd hear a thud on the carpet when they fell from the stairs! It got so bad, I've developped almost a sixth sense and could tell when there was one in the room! Luckily I've not seen such large spiders here yet - just the usual fat bodied garden ones. Hoover at the ready!!!

xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Don't!! I have an incredible fear of those things....hate even looking at pictures of them! Back in the UK, at a certain time of year - Sept/Oct - they used to get into the house and they were ENORMOUS!!! You'd hear a thud on the carpet when they fell from the stairs! It got so bad, I've developped almost a sixth sense and could tell when there was one in the room! Luckily I've not seen such large spiders here yet - just the usual fat bodied garden ones. Hoover at the ready!!!
> 
> xxx


 Im not laughing at your "fear of spiders" tally ... Im laughing at the thought of them "thudding" down the stairs! are you really sure they were as big as that!!! I have a phobia about wasps / bees anything that hummmmmmms really!

I got stung all over my body and head by a nest when I was about 12 (my brother sent me up a tree to test its strength for a tree house! DUH! I went and hit the branch with a hammer and they flew out in anger at me !!!) .... anyway I,m so bad I was once sat in a pub beer garden (remember those ?!?!?!) on one of those wooden bench seats things eating lunch when a wasp flew close by - I screamed and threw myself back - and because my legs were wedged under the table / bench as I went backwards the whole table and bench came with me - everyones lunch flew into the air - me on the ground with my skirt around my head! my kids nearly died of embarassment! I just got up and ran off! lol ....


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Im not laughing at your "fear of spiders" tally ... Im laughing at the thought of them "thudding" down the stairs! are you really sure they were as big as that!!! I have a phobia about wasps / bees anything that hummmmmmms really!
> 
> I got stung all over my body and head by a nest when I was about 12 (my brother sent me up a tree to test its strength for a tree house! DUH! I went and hit the branch with a hammer and they flew out in anger at me !!!) .... anyway I,m so bad I was once sat in a pub beer garden (remember those ?!?!?!) on one of those wooden bench seats things eating lunch when a wasp flew close by - I screamed and threw myself back - and because my legs were wedged under the table / bench as I went backwards the whole table and bench came with me - everyones lunch flew into the air - me on the ground with my skirt around my head! my kids nearly died of embarassment! I just got up and ran off! lol ....


That's hilarious! Oh, Sue, sorry must have been really embarrassing!!!


Yes they did thud as they landed - they would appear on the stairs through the balustrade and then drop down on to the carpet below on the ground floor. Enormous things. If I didn't have the hoover handy, I'd throw things at them from a safe distance - books, magazines, cushions, until I was fairly confident they were trapped under there or partly squished, then run screaming for the hoover to suck them up quickly! Sorry all you spider lovers out there....but I just can't, really I can't!!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> me on the ground with my skirt around my head!


Hmmm......nice!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Talking of spiders, I was in the garden whilst caring for a lovely old lady when I spotted a rather big hairy spider on the wall. As I couldn't touch it myself, the nextdoor neighbour brought her broon and knocked it to the floor. Too our horror all these little babies scurried in every direction!!!!!. Wished we had left it but I would have never rested at the thought of it getting into the house!!!!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Chica said:


> Talking of spiders, I was in the garden whilst caring for a lovely old lady when I spotted a rather big hairy spider on the wall. As I couldn't touch it myself, the nextdoor neighbour brought her broon and knocked it to the floor. Too our horror all these little babies scurried in every direction!!!!!. Wished we had left it but I would have never rested at the thought of it getting into the house!!!!


:scared: Spider babies everywhere.............OMG!!!! No more please!! I won't sleep tonight!!!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> :scared: Spider babies everywhere.............OMG!!!! No more please!! I won't sleep tonight!!!


It looked a bit like a tarantula. I felt really guilty about the babies as we think the mother died (we couldn't find her). I hate spiders too but not that much to kill one. Do they exist out here?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

Chica said:


> It looked a bit like a tarantula. I felt really guilty about the babies as we think the mother died (we couldn't find her). I hate spiders too but not that much to kill one. Do they exist out here?


Ok now don´t panic, but yes they do live out here as do black widows. Now for the good news they are not realloy dangerous to humans. Their bite is no worse than the sting of a wasp so unless you have an alergic reaction to such things it ain´t gonna do you too much harm. But yes they do look scarey!

Now for something you may not know

The name tarantula comes from a real spider that is found in Spain, it lives mainly in an area around the town of Taranto. In fact the real tarantula (The European Wolf Spider, Lycosa Tarantula) is distantly related to the other spiders that share its name.

The real tarantula is a small slightly hairy spider (about 2 inches ((5cm)) across). It is not dangerous to humans!

The people of the Spanish town of Taranto, believed that if they were bitten by they spider that they called tarantula, if the bite was not treated quickly, that they would die.

The only way to survive it's bite, they believed, was to do a dance called the Tarantella. This involved very fast spinning and jumping until they could dance no more and fell to the ground exhauasted. This the locals believed was the only cure.

The real Tarantula of course is, like the other spiders wrongly named after it, are not really dangerous to most humans. You may feel a little sick if you have been bitten by a tarantula, but normally that is all.

Nowadays, all large hairy spiders have been given the name tarantula, even though many are only very distantly related to the real tarantula. Tarantulas are often called bird eating spiders, very few actually eat birds, those that do usually raid nests and take the young chicks, most however, like our native spiders only eat insects.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Just googled it. It seems that it was a wolf spider.

Sorry bugs, I hadn't seen your post.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Chica said:


> Just googled it. It seems that it was a wolf spider.
> 
> Sorry bugs, I hadn't seen your post.


A WOLF SPIDER !!!! STOP IT! You will have poor Tally screeching and standing on coffee tables scared to put her feet on the floor!

A WOLF SPIDER! That just sounds baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad !


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> A WOLF SPIDER !!!! STOP IT! You will have poor Tally screeching and standing on coffee tables scared to put her feet on the floor!
> 
> A WOLF SPIDER! That just sounds baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad !


Yesssss. And to think I have actually seen one!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chica
Look at your visitors messages, please!!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Chica
> Look at your visitors messages, please!!


Have done so now. I have PM'd you so hopefully you will receive it and the reverse...lol.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

BUGS said:


> Hi thanks for the welcome, we are enjoying being here.
> I am always hearing that women get bitten more than men, and there are lots of theories as to the reason why, but as yet none of them have been proved. In fact recently some of them have been disproved. For example
> 
> Some theories involving gender were proposed and then discarded. One theory said that women are more likely to get bitten than men because mosquitoes are repelled by the strong smell of human sweat. However some men are bitten more than woman.
> ...


Hey Bugs,
Someone is really suffering over on the Dubai forum. Maybe you can help?? or is it too hot...lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

Chica said:


> Hey Bugs,
> Someone is really suffering over on the Dubai forum. Maybe you can help?? or is it too hot...lol.


Dubai eh, interesting. :confused2: This may call for a personal visit for a week or two, just to access the situation.  I will have a look and see if we can give them some advice or at least point them in the correct direction. :clap2: Swatting the little ******s is always good:clap2: Could be a house swap for a month would do it heh heh heh :eyebrows:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

BUGS said:


> Dubai eh, interesting. :confused2: This may call for a personal visit for a week or two, just to access the situation.  I will have a look and see if we can give them some advice or at least point them in the correct direction. :clap2: Swatting the little ******s is always good:clap2: Could be a house swap for a month would do it heh heh heh :eyebrows:


hey that's a good idea Bugs but you will have to take me with you as I'm the referrer!!! I hope there's a pool there that's not locked at night!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

Chica said:


> hey that's a good idea Bugs but you will have to take me with you as I'm the referrer!!! I hope there's a pool there that's not locked at night!!


Ok it´s a deal 

Mind you I am going off this night swimming after the huge spider I have just been sharing the pool with. Photo to follow but it´s not for the feint hearted!!

Just got to figure out how to post the images now Duh! :confused2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chica said:


> hey that's a good idea Bugs but you will have to take me with you as I'm the referrer!!! I hope there's a pool there that's not locked at night!!


You can come and swim in my pool. I m, going for a dip now as its too hot to sleep


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

BUGS said:


> Mind you I am going off this night swimming after the huge spider I have just been sharing the pool with. Photo to follow but it´s not for the feint hearted!!


:heh::heh:. serves you right!!!...lol.:spider:

If you click the paperclip you can upload your piccies. That's the way I do it anyway. Good luck!!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Veronica said:


> You can come and swim in my pool. I m, going for a dip now as its too hot to sleep


:boxing::evil::Cry::Cry: Thank you so much Veronica. Now I have 2 of you!!:spider:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

Chica said:


> :heh::heh:. serves you right!!!...lol.:spider:
> 
> If you click the paperclip you can upload your piccies. That's the way I do it anyway. Good luck!!


Ta, Ok here goes. Be afraid be very afraid. It is dead though.

































That will teach me for swimming at night


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

Veronica said:


> You can come and swim in my pool. I m, going for a dip now as its too hot to sleep


Have you seen the pics I have just posted of the spider I found in our pool? And you still want to swim.... 

The plank of woods its on is 3 inches wide.... thats a big spider


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chica said:


> :boxing::evil::Cry::Cry: Thank you so much Veronica. Now I have 2 of you!!:spider:


Blimey bugs and his flippin spider have got me paranoid. I had to put the light on in the pool before I dared get in. I usually swim in the dark at this time of night


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

OOOOO MMMMM GGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :bolt:Thank him upstairs that I was not in that pool**!!!!!!*

That's like the one I was telling you all about that was carrying babies on its back. It's a wolf spider isn't it??? 

You are welcome to your pool:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Blimey bugs and his flippin spider have got me paranoid. I had to put the light on in the pool before I dared get in. I usually swim in the dark at this time of night


hahaha... you can keep yours as well


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

That looks like the ones we get in the banana plantations here. They can give you a very nasty bite


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

I think it´s a female burrowing wolf spider also known as the mediteranean tarantula although I am not that good on spiders. I just know it was big hairy and scarey.

By the wqay the females eat the males after mating  nice eh!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If you go to this site

Spider Relatives, Arachnids, at Eurospiders.com

There are some really horrid spiders. Enough to give you nightmares.
And on that note as it is 2.20 am I am going to bed to have nightmares about giant man eating spiders.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm off to bed now. Will be looking under the bed and in the dark corners now!!! Night night, sleep tight, etc ect. :eyebrows:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Blimey bugs and his flippin spider have got me paranoid. I had to put the light on in the pool before I dared get in. I usually swim in the dark at this time of night


 dont put the light on they love lights 

Ok not really they don´t like lights.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

Night night... sweet dream  x x x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

BUGS said:


> Night night... sweet dream  x x x


OMG!!! I can't believe I've just had a look through this thread and now there are bloomin pics of the things.....WHY? WHY? WHY?!?! Which reminds me, must get OH to sweep out the beams under the roofs on the porches as there are quite a few large webs reappearing between them....some of them "funnel" shaped so I dread to think what's lurking in them.....in fact it's best if I don't think about it. 

xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> OMG!!! I can't believe I've just had a look through this thread and now there are bloomin pics of the things.....WHY? WHY? WHY?!?! Which reminds me, must get OH to sweep out the beams under the roofs on the porches as there are quite a few large webs reappearing between them....some of them "funnel" shaped so I dread to think what's lurking in them.....in fact it's best if I don't think about it.
> 
> xx


:tongue1: You dont really get these ones in the house. They dont have webs but live in holes in the ground from where they launch their attacks! Can you imagine the size of the web this thing would need? They chase their prey and hunt them down, hence the name Wolf spider. They eat small children, pets, relatives  or when they cannot find them, smaller insects and bugs. 
We get them in the pool !


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

BUGS said:


> :tongue1: You dont really get these ones in the house. They dont have webs but live in holes in the ground from where they launch their attacks! Can you imagine the size of the web this thing would need? They chase their prey and hunt them down, hence the name Wolf spider. They eat small children, pets, relatives  or when they cannot find them, smaller insects and bugs.
> We get them in the pool !


Jeez....swimming spiders?!??! Is nowhere safe anymore????

xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Jeez....swimming spiders?!??! Is nowhere safe anymore????
> 
> xx


Well it was more like a drowning spider, but it was still in the pool.


----------

